# CR reliability rating



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

CR says the first-year reliability for the A6 is 'disappointing'. Anyone having reliability problems with this car?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: CR reliability rating (vwgolfiii)*

No problems here. A nagging creak in the passenger headrest, but that's all. I've head several complaints on the start/stop/advanced key, but mine has yet to act up. 
Another common issues is with Bluetooth, but I think that whole technology is a little flakey so it's hard to know where the faults lie (ie. some phones sync well, some don't).
All the biggie stuff has been flawless - engine, HVAC, quattro, steering, stereo. I haven't seen the CR writeup to know what their areas of concern are - care to post?











_Modified by GLI_Man at 2:25 PM 12-3-2005_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: CR reliability rating (GLI_Man)*

I've had a few problems, but nothing that was really a big deal.
The advanced key problem was one, Audi just released a software fix for it a couple of weeks ago. Problem solved.
The trunk, every now and again, seems to pop back up after closing it. No fix as of yet. Somebody had the motor and springs replaced and he said that did the trick.
The passenger side mirrior, when in reverse, will not come fully up to the pre-set setting when driving forward. This can be quite annoying, especially when you don't notice it until 90 on the highway and you need to make a quick lane change.
All the important stuff works flawlessly, as it should. This is light years ahead in terms of reliablity of my previous Passat and Touareg.


----------



## DrewT (Oct 28, 2005)

I have had the exact same problems as Juaser. Seems like these little things could be easily identified and fixed by Audi.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: CR reliability rating (vwgolfiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfiii* »_CR says the first-year reliability for the A6 is 'disappointing'. 

Depends on your definition of reliable. To CR, a full ashtray is a reliability issue. To them, brakes that squeak are a "brake problem" (they get their "data" from owners. It's not accurate information)


_Modified by GTINC at 5:12 AM 12-25-2005_


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: CR reliability rating (GTINC)*

I recently had the car hestitate to start, and threw an EPC fault. Turned it off, waited five minutes, then restarted with no problem. Dealership reflashed the ECM with a new version, and things are back to normal.


----------



## ezveedubb (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: CR reliability rating (vwgolfiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfiii* »_CR says the first-year reliability for the A6 is 'disappointing'. Anyone having reliability problems with this car?

That must be an older C5. The C6 was above average rating.


----------



## ezveedubb (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: CR reliability rating (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_
The trunk, every now and again, seems to pop back up after closing it. No fix as of yet. Somebody had the motor and springs replaced and he said that did the trick.


If you have advance key, put the key in your back pocket. If you have the key in your front pocket, and lean too close to the trunk lid, the sensor picks up the key and unlocks the trunk. This was programmed to prevent locking the key in the trunk. Put the key in the trunk and close it. It should reopen. Remember, this is only on Advance Key vehicles. If the key is too close, it can't tell if its in the trunk or not.


----------

